# fuffa



## underhouse

I would like to know whether in English there is something close to the concept of _fuffa_.
To my surprise, after reading a thread in "solo italiano", I found out that fuffa is probably a regional word, which is not even mentioned in Italian dictionaries (at least in those that I checked)...I say "to my surprise" because in Milan, where I am from, it is quite common. 
Anyway, _fuffa_ is used to indicate something not important, of poor quality, often compared with something more relevant.
I will make an example: I go to see the museum of a famous painter and I find out that apart from a couple of masterpieces, the rest of his works don't quite cut the mustard because, for example, they all belong to the period of the artist's old age.
To a friend of mine who asks me what the museum is like, I could say in Italian: "A parte due capolavori, il resto è tutta fuffa."
Is there something similar in English?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'd say rubbish, duff stuff.


----------



## giovannino

Ciao under

forse anche _dross_ ?


----------



## TimLA

Interesting word, and Corriere gives us "hot air".

I wonder, is it mostly used with "tutta" for the sound?

Perhaps "dreck" "fluff" (maybe) "schlock"
and more that others will add.


----------



## You little ripper!

*Besides a couple of ..................the rest is junk.*


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> *Besides a couple of ..................the rest is junk.*


Given the context (I've never heard the word down here, I think it's a northern thing, here they'd say "monnezza"!), that sounds perfect!  Or_ (load of) rubbish,_ _trash, garbage, crap, shite..._


Actually, I think "crap" is what I'd say, personally!


----------



## underhouse

I have a feeling that "fuffa" is more neutral and that "rubbish", "junk", "trash", "crap" etc. are all too strong.
Back to the museum example, if the painter in question were Monet or Van Gogh, I would have some qualms about defining their work that way, however minor or ordinary it may be.
Perhaps "duff stuff", "dross", "hot hair" and "fluff" may be closer.
Tim, would you mind giving a brief explanation of "hot hair" and "fluff" and giving an example?


----------



## Azazel81

london calling said:


> Given the context (I've never heard the word down here, I think it's a northern thing, here they'd say "monnezza"!), that sounds perfect!  Or_ (load of) rubbish,_ _trash, garbage, crap, shite..._
> 
> 
> Actually, I think "crap" is what I'd say, personally!


 
Exactly the ONE word I was thinking of. 

I have to agree with Underhouse though... in Italian "fuffa" does not have such a negative connotation as "crap" or "rubbish" do..

"hot hair" sounds to me like our own "aria fritta"... 
I'd go for "fluff".


----------



## london calling

underhouse said:


> I have a feeling that "fuffa" is more neutral and that "rubbish", "junk", "trash", "crap" etc. are all too srtong.
> Back to the museum example, if the painter in question were Monet or Van Gogh, I would have some qualms about defining their work that way, however minor or ordinary it may be. In this case in English I'd probably say "These are not the best examples of their work" or something like that (typical English understatement!).
> Perhaps "duff stuff", "dross", "hot hair" and "fluff" may be closer.
> Tim, would you mind giving a brief explanation of "hot hair" and "fluff" and giving an example?


_Hot air_ to me is "aria fritta"!

_He talked for hours, but it was just a load of hot air...._

I wouldn't use _dross_ or _duff stuff_ (duff, maybe) in BE  and _fluff _to me is _lanuggine/lana di polvere_

Let's see what Tim says!


----------



## furs

And fuffa is indeed very similar to aria fritta, i.e. something that is purported to be  important, but is really meant to distract your attention from what is really important.
To me, hot air remains the best translation for fuffa.


----------



## underhouse

furs said:


> something that is purported to be important, but is really meant to distract your attention from what is really important.


 
I agree with your definition of "fuffa", furs!


----------



## Azazel81

furs said:


> And fuffa is indeed very similar to aria fritta, i.e. something that is purported to be important, but is really meant to distract your attention from what is really important.
> To me, hot air remains the best translation for fuffa.


 
Well, that depends... in my hometown, you can refer to "fuffa" also as fake stuff or meaningless stuff... (I'm from a little town near Milan, to be specific).


----------



## Hermocrates

I learnt the word "fuffa" from my ex-boss. He used this term to discriminate between serious/valuable/meaningful/substancial contributes vs superficial/irrelevant details. 

He also used it to refer to flashy (but fundamentally cheap) extra products/services. 

E.g. "aggiungi un po' di fuffa a un'idea di base buona e hai un prodotto pronto da vendere" 


Rye


----------



## underhouse

ryenart said:


> I learnt the word "fuffa" from my ex-boss. He used this term to discriminate between serious/valuable/meaningful/substancial contributes vs superficial/irrelevant details.
> 
> He also used it to refer to flashy (but fundamentally cheap) extra products/services.
> 
> E.g. "aggiungi un po' di fuffa a un'idea di base buona e hai un prodotto pronto da vendere"
> 
> 
> Rye


 
Bang on the money, Rye!


----------



## TimLA

london calling said:


> _Hot air_ to me is "aria fritta"!
> _He talked for hours, but it was just a load of hot air...._
> I wouldn't use _dross_ or _duff stuff_ (duff, maybe) in BE and _fluff _to me is _lanuggine/lana di polvere_
> Let's see what Tim says!


 
Fuffa a great word, and the dictionary is pretty clear, but I'm not sure I'd "hot air" to describe "things" (such as in a museum).

"Fluff" most likely comes from the concept of adding air to something - "fluffing your pillow" to make it look and feel nicer, but you are only adding "air".
"Fluff" in this context just means "not very important 'extra stuff' ".
The overall sense of the word is a little negative, but it is not strong.
Other words that come to mind are "extraneous" "superfluous" "dispensable" "non-essential"

Examples:
The core exhibits in the museum are fantastic, but the rest is just fluff.
John, your core text is great, but it can be shortened significantly by getting rid of the fluff.

"Hot air", from my perspective, usually applies to people, particularly politicians in which someone talks a lot, and says nothing.
Examples:
He's full of hot air! You can't believe a word that he says!
The best way to use a politician's speech? Use the hot air to fill a balloon!

My questions to the group:
1. Is "tutta fuffa" common, and used because it rhymes?
2. Can we hear some other examples of how it might be used in other situations?


----------



## Azazel81

TimLA said:


> Fuffa a great word, and the dictionary is pretty clear, but I'm not sure I'd "hot air" to describe "things" (such as in a museum).
> 
> "Fluff" most likely comes from the concept of adding air to something - "fluffing your pillow" to make it look and feel nicer, but you are only adding "air".
> "Fluff" in this context just means "not very important 'extra stuff' ".
> The overall sense of the word is a little negative, but it is not strong.
> Other words that come to mind are "extraneous" "superfluous" "dispensable" "non-essential"
> 
> Examples:
> The core exhibits in the museum are fantastic, but the rest is just fluff.
> John, your core text is great, but it can be shortened significantly by getting rid of the fluff. Well, I have to say it's pretty hard to imagine someone define as "fuffa" what he/she sees in a museum, but the expression "fluff" sounds to fit perfectly here.
> 
> "Hot air", from my perspective, usually applies to people, particularly politicians in which someone talks a lot, and says nothing.
> Examples:
> He's full of hot air! You can't believe a word that he says! Sounds like the polite version of "he's full of shit". But here I guess we wouldn't say "fuffa".
> The best way to use a politician's speech? Use the hot air to fill a balloon!
> Here we would!
> 
> My questions to the group:
> 1. Is "tutta fuffa" common, and used because it rhymes? Nope, it is common but it's not used because it rhymes... it's just a slang-y expression we like.
> 2. Can we hear some other examples of how it might be used in other situations? Uhm.. let me have lunch then I'll come up with some examples.


----------



## baldpate

How about "window dressing"?


----------



## furs

I beg to disagree -- I have heard 'pieno di fuffa' being used with reference to people, just in the example above -- he's full of hot air.


----------



## underhouse

TimLA said:


> "Fluff" in this context just means "not very important 'extra stuff' ".
> The overall sense of the word is a little negative, but it is not strong.


 
That's it...I think we found the translation!

Even though, according to lc, "fluff" is not used figuratively:



london calling said:


> _fluff _to me is _lanuggine/lana di polvere_


 
Perhaps is it an AE/BE difference?


----------



## TimLA

underhouse said:


> Perhaps is it an AE/BE difference?


 
You've been on this forum long enough to know that there are *NO* differences between AE and BE!!!

Yep, could be...


----------



## underhouse

TimLA said:


> You've been on this forum long enough to know that there are *NO* differences between AE and BE!!!


 
Perhaps this will be the first time we find one, Tim!


----------



## london calling

ryenart said:


> I learnt the word "fuffa" from my ex-boss. He used this term to discriminate between serious/valuable/meaningful/substancial contributes vs superficial/irrelevant details.
> 
> He also used it to refer to flashy (but fundamentally cheap) extra products/services.
> 
> E.g. "aggiungi un po' di fuffa a un'idea di base buona e hai un prodotto pronto da vendere"


Waffle!

There is also a verb "to waffle" (stop waffling).

_Waffle_ is much used by teachers whose students hand in al 10-page long essay full of it: _too much waffle (padding) and not enough substance._


_@Tim: "..you say tomato(tomaaato) e I say tomato (tomateo)..."_ (or viceversa: I can't remember!)

Can you hear me singing??!!


----------



## You little ripper!

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryenart*
> I learnt the word "fuffa" from my ex-boss. He used this term to discriminate between serious/valuable/meaningful/substancial contributes vs superficial/irrelevant details.
> 
> He also used it to refer to flashy (but fundamentally cheap) extra products/services.
> 
> E.g. "aggiungi un po' di fuffa a un'idea di base buona e hai un prodotto pronto da vendere"
> 
> 
> Rye





> Bang on the money, Rye!


 
Frippery is something of little value or importance and also something that is pretentious and showy.


----------



## underhouse

london calling said:


> Waffle!
> 
> There is also a verb "to waffle" (stop waffling).
> 
> _Waffle_ is much used by teachers whose students hand in al 10-page long essay full of it: _too much waffle (padding) and not enough substance_


 



Charles Costante said:


> Frippery is something of little value or importance and also something that is pretentious and showy.


 
I think that these two are very good too, lc and Charles!

Can I also ask you guys where these words (fluff, hot hair, waffle and frippery) would be understood?

I just want to add something to my museum example in order to make it clearer for future reference to this thread:

we have said that in this museum the paintings of this painter, except for a couple, are not his best and are very ordinary.
Also, in the mesum we can find our painter's paintbrush and palette, the stool he used to sit on when painting and, for example, a letter he wrote to his cousin to thank him for taking care of him when he was ill.

The concept of "fuffa" is this one: I go to the museum expecting to see nice paintings instead I am treated to cheesy paintings, the painter's paintbrush, palette, stool and letter, etc., that is "fuffa".


----------



## raffica

Forse potrebbe essere utile questo.
, raffaella

"Aria fritta" si usa soprattutto in riferimento alle "parole" scritte o dette.


----------



## london calling

underhouse said:


> The concept of "fuffa" is this one: I go to the museum expecting to see nice paintings instead I am treated to cheesy paintings, the painter's paintbrush, palette, stool and letter, etc., that is "fuffa".


That certainly isn't "waffle"!
We use _waffle_ when talking about words (too many!), be they written or spoken. Apart from the example I gave before, we also say "to waffle on" when someone goes on talking for hours and hours without saying anything in particular. I would say _waffle_ is more similar to _hot air._

Raffica: interesting! They mention "fluff" as well, I notice, but in BE we wouldn't use it to mean "fuffa", unlike the Americans do. It also confirms (to me) that _fuffa=aria fritta_=_waffle_ and that it isn't used in the South of Italy!


----------



## alfajor

Lui è una fuffa.  _He's a *flake*_​.


----------



## tsoapm

I'd say "tat", I think. Shorter OED:





> Rubbish, junk, worthless goods; poorly-made or tasteless clothing.


----------



## london calling

alfajor said:


> Lui è una fuffa. _He's a *flake*_​.


Doesn't _flake_ mean an unreliable person in AE slang?

And I didn't know you could call a person a "fuffa" - mind you, it's a regionalism which they don't use down here in the south, so I wouldn't really know, so I'll take your word for it. From what I've read here I thought it meant "shoddy", "cheap and nasty", or "tat", when talking about objects or similar and "waffle" when talking about what people say or write.


----------



## GavinW

My context (sorry, it's a bit long): 
"Ma c’è di più. Mentre tra il 3 e il 10 giugno, la Farnesina fibrilla (viene attivata la nostra ambasciata a Londra che accerterà lo status di rifugiati politici di Ablyazov e della Shalabayeva) e avverte con crescente preoccupazione la pressione dell’Unione Europea e del Consiglio dei diritti umani della Nazioni Unite (che hanno affidato a 3 relatori speciali l’incarico di ottenere immediati chiarimenti dal Governo italiano), Alfano sceglie di proteggersi facendo ammuina. Il 6 giugno, infatti, il suo capo di Gabinetto, Giuseppe Procaccini invia ben due note alla Farnesina. Che — a stare a quanto scrive nel suo promemoria il ministro degli Esteri — altro non sono che *fuffa*. «Si tratta — si legge — di due note di contenuto meramente formale, visto che costituiscono una mera riproduzione del primo rapporto giunto il 3 giugno. Viene dunque ribadito al ministero dell’Interno che gli elementi forniti non siano meramente fattuali, ma più politici e rispondano agli interrogativi di sostanza. In particolare, la verifica dello status di rifugiato e la compatibilità dell’espulsione con le norme nazionali e internazionali »."

"... are nothing but *guff*." (Better than "hot air", because more specific.)

The meaning is clearly in line with the excellent definition given earlier: information designed to be a smokescreen, to distract people from the real facts, the truth, or from the fact that there is nothing interesting that can be said on the subject.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

To me, this is what fuffa means



> *Devoto-Oli *: fuffa ‹fùf·fa› s.f., region. 1. Merce  dozzinale, di scarsissimo o nessun valore; ciarpame, paccottiglia:  l’arte contemporanea è tutta f. 2. fig. *Chiacchiera senza alcun  fondamento o significato*



so I stand by my first suggestion: Rubbish, babbling, drivel, bollocks etc.


----------



## GavinW

Fair enough, Paul, but posts 7 and 8 say it's not always such a negative word (in the sense of something -- anything -- that is simply of poor quality: rubbish etc). The definition in post 10 helps too, and the example in post 13 points us at least in the direction of something like hot air/guff.
Devoto-Oli (which is an admirable dictionary, my favourite monolingual, actually) gives two senses. I believe it's trying to reflect the two senses we are talking about (the one you are emphasizing, and the other one that I'm more interested in right now). I'm familiar with both senses of the Italian noun. Unfortunately, we don't have many example sentences in Italian. If we did, we could nail this one down better, quoting chapter and verse. 
I know this word "fuffa" in the context of advertising, product promotion, bureaucracy, or politics. In these fields, the reference is specifically to words (spoken or written, eg advertising copy) that are carefully designed to appear to say important stuff, without actually saying anything substantive. The classic discrepancy (deliberately sought, in this case) between form versus content.
I also note that my old Devoto-Oli doesn't have it, but the new edition does. That suggests to me it's either a bit informal, or a relatively recent coinage. The sort of thing, then, that WR is likely to pick up on quicker than traditional (printed) dictionaries.


----------



## CPA

Window dressing?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti,
in questo caso l'on. Bonino usa il temine *fuffa* per dire: *discorso vuoto*,* inutile*.

Fuffa non ha sinonimo in italiano, in questo senso, infatti è un termine regionale più precisamente milanese che è entrato a pieno titolo nei dizionari. quindi non so se esiste un sostantivo in inglese col significato di "discorso inutile" ("parlare a vanvera" è da considerarsi verbo così come babbling, maunder, drivel). 
Un altro significato di fuffa non detto dal Devoto-Oli è: inganno, imbroglio.


----------



## london calling

dragonseven said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> in questo caso l'on. Bonino usa il temine *fuffa* per dire: *discorso vuoto*,* inutile*.
> *
> Fuffa* non ha sinonimo in italiano, in questo senso, infatti è un termine regionale più precisamente milanese che è entrato a pieno titolo nei dizionari. quindi non so se esiste un sostantivo in inglese col significato di "discorso inutile" ("parlare a vanvera" è da considerarsi verbo così come babbling, maunder, drivel).
> Un altro significato di *fuffa* non detto dal Devoto-Oli è: inganno, imbroglio.


Ma hai letto i vari post scritti da noi madrelingua? Abbiamo fatto diversi suggerimenti (inutile quindi ripeterli).

Gavin, I think 'guff' works perfectly in your context.


----------



## GavinW

london calling said:


> Gavin, I think 'guff' works perfectly in your context.



 Thanks for the vote of confidence, I appreciate it!


----------



## Alessandrino

GavinW said:


> Fair enough, Paul, but posts 7 and 8 say it's not always such a negative word (in the sense of something -- anything -- that is simply of poor quality: rubbish etc). The definition in post 10 helps too, and the example in post 13 points us at least in the direction of something like hot air/guff.
> Devoto-Oli (which is an admirable dictionary, my favourite monolingual, actually) gives two senses. I believe it's trying to reflect the two senses we are talking about (the one you are emphasizing, and the other one that I'm more interested in right now). I'm familiar with both senses of the Italian noun. Unfortunately, we don't have many example sentences in Italian. If we did, we could nail this one down better, quoting chapter and verse.
> I know this word "fuffa" in the context of advertising, product promotion, bureaucracy, or politics. In these fields, the reference is specifically to words (spoken or written, eg advertising copy) that are carefully designed to appear to say important stuff, without actually saying anything substantive. The classic discrepancy (deliberately sought, in this case) between form versus content.
> I also note that my old Devoto-Oli doesn't have it, but the new edition does. That suggests to me it's either a bit informal, or a relatively recent coinage. The sort of thing, then, that WR is likely to pick up on quicker than traditional (printed) dictionaries.


I too think _guff _will work just fine. Having said that, _bunkum_ is what I thought when I first read your post (and before noticing your brilliant solution). In this specific context, perhaps you could also use _political gobbledegook_, even though its meaning would be more similar to _politichese_ than it is to _fuffa_ (Isn't all _politichese _a bit of _fuffa_, after all? Ok, I'm digressing...).

I like _guff _also because it sounds suprisingly similar to the Italian original.


----------



## dragonseven

london calling said:


> Ma hai letto i vari post scritti da noi madrelingua? Abbiamo fatto diversi suggerimenti (inutile quindi ripeterli).
> 
> Gavin, I think 'guff' works perfectly in your context.



Ciao L.C.,
sì li ho letti. Penso anch'io che "*guff*" sia il termine che più si avvicina, ma non mi risulta che da solo possa bastare (almeno, in italiano) perché: se "*guff*" significa _futilità_, _inutilità_, _vacuità_, _sciocchezze_, ecc... manca il termine di cosa è tale.
In italiano* futilità *non basta a definire *fuffa* poiché posso dire:
"Le note altro non sono che* fuffa*" significa "Le note altro non sono che *un discorso vuoto/inutile*";
"Le note altro non sono che *futilità*" significa "Le note altro non sono che *un qualcosa di inutile*".
In italiano *futilità* e *fuffa* li posso usare come nell'esempio: "La *futilità del discorso *ci ha lasciato a bocca aperta.", "La *fuffa* ci ha lasciato a bocca aperta.".
Questa è la mia impressione, sia chiaro.


----------



## alicip

Buona sera a tutti. 
Vorrei sottoporre alla vostra cortese attenzione le mie riflessioni sulla traduzione del termine "*fuffa*".
C'è da premettere che il temine "fuffa"* non significa *né "inganno" né "imbroglio" nella lingua italiana di uso corrente. Oggi, non esistono le fondamenta per poter affermare che tale termine possa assumere questo significato. Ciò premesso, vi invito gentilmente a leggere attentamente quanto segue:
Da un dizionario italiano:* fuffa *= Roba che non vale niente || *argomentazione inconsistente, senza capo né coda*
Dal GRADIT: *fuffa *RE lomb. = cosa inconsistente e inutile / persona dappoco
Dal Sansoni Inglese: *fuffa *= (discorso vuoto) hot air
Da un dizionario inglese:* guff *= foolish talk; nonsense
Altro dizionario inglese: *guff *= nonsense, or talk that is meant to impress people but has little meaning
Da un dizionario inglese: *hot air* = claims, promises, or statements that sound impressive but have no real meaning or truth
Altro dizionario inlgese:* hot air* = empty and usually boastful talk
Dal Hazon-Garzanti:
*hot air* = aria fritta, discorsi vuoti
*aria fritta* = hot air, waffle, blather
Dal Treccani:
*aria fritta* = parole o frasi vuote, inconsistenti, dichiarazioni o promesse non corrispondenti alla realtà, prive di fondamento, illusorie
Dal Devoto-Oli:
*fuffa = *chiacchiera senza alcun  fondamento o significato

*Conclusioni personali (basate su quanto esposto sopra e sulla fantastica interpretazione di dragonseven che vorrei ringraziare sentitamente): *
*Cito*: "Le note altro non sono che* fuffa*." *significa *"Le note altro non sono che *un discorso vuoto/inutile.*"
*E aggiungo: *Le due note (inviate il 6 giugno), visto che non sono altro che una *mera riproduzione* (ovvero *una che non implica nulla di più rispetto al rapporto*) del primo rapporto giunto il 3 giugno (che conteneva già tutto ciò che doveva contenere), sono una *cosa inconsistente (= priva di reale contenuto e di efficacia) e inutile* (vedi sopra definizione tratta dal *GRADIT*), una specie di "aggiunta superflua" che in realtà non aggiunge nulla al rapporto, ma serve soltanto come mezzo per diffendere l'immagine e l'operato del Ministro e del Ministero dell'Interno.
Ricordiamoci, inoltre, che Alfano "sceglie di proteggersi facendo ammuina" e che "*fare ammuina*" significa anche agitarsi a vuoto e talora, agitarsi per attrarre la benevola attenzione dei superiori.
Ora, è vero che se una cosa è inconsistente e inutile, senza alcun fondamento o significato, senza capo né coda, superflua e inefficace, uno può pensare che possa essere usata per nascondere un inganno o un imbroglio, ma torno a ripetere che non è questo il significato della parola "*fuffa*". "*Fuffa*" non è sinonimo di "*aria fritta*", "*inganno*" o "*imbroglio*". 
Questo è ciò che avevo da dire. Ora sta a voi, i madrilingua, scegliere i migliori termini inglesi in grado di tradurre questa "benedetta" parola denominata "*fuffa*".
Grazie per la vostra attenzione e pazienza.

P.S. - ...se non avete ancora capito cosa sia la "fuffa" vi invito a leggere (se vi va) questo articolo: http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Fuffa


----------



## Alessandrino

alicip said:


> Buona sera a tutti.
> Vorrei sottoporre alla vostra cortese attenzione le mie riflessioni sulla traduzione del termine "*fuffa*".
> C'è da premettere che il temine "fuffa"* non significa *né "inganno" né "imbroglio" nella lingua italiana di uso corrente. Oggi, non esistono le fondamenta per poter affermare che tale termine possa assumere questo significato. Ciò premesso, vi invito gentilmente a leggere attentamente quanto segue:
> Da un dizionario italiano:* fuffa *= Roba che non vale niente || *argomentazione inconsistente, senza capo né coda*
> Dal GRADIT: *fuffa *RE lomb. = cosa inconsistente e inutile / persona dappoco
> Dal Sansoni Inglese: *fuffa *= (discorso vuoto) hot air
> Da un dizionario inglese:* guff *= foolish talk; nonsense
> Altro dizionario inglese: *guff *= nonsense, or talk that is meant to impress people but has little meaning
> Da un dizionario inglese: *hot air* = claims, promises, or statements that sound impressive but have no real meaning or truth
> Altro dizionario inlgese:* hot air* = empty and usually boastful talk
> Dal Hazon-Garzanti:
> *hot air* = aria fritta, discorsi vuoti
> *aria fritta* = hot air, waffle, blather
> Dal Treccani:
> *aria fritta* = parole o frasi vuote, inconsistenti, dichiarazioni o promesse non corrispondenti alla realtà, prive di fondamento, illusorie
> Dal Devoto-Oli:
> *fuffa = *chiacchiera senza alcun  fondamento o significato
> 
> *Conclusioni personali (basate su quanto esposto sopra e sulla fantastica interpretazione di dragonseven che vorrei ringraziare sentitamente): *
> *Cito*: "Le note altro non sono che* fuffa*." *significa *"Le note altro non sono che *un discorso vuoto/inutile.*"
> *E aggiungo: *Le due note (inviate il 6 giugno), visto che non sono altro che una *mera riproduzione* (ovvero *una che non implica nulla di più rispetto al rapporto*) del primo rapporto giunto il 3 giugno (che conteneva già tutto ciò che doveva contenere), sono una *cosa inconsistente (= priva di reale contenuto e di efficacia) e inutile* (vedi sopra definizione tratta dal *GRADIT*), una specie di "aggiunta superflua" che in realtà non aggiunge nulla al rapporto, ma serve soltanto come mezzo per diffendere l'immagine e l'operato del Ministro e del Ministero dell'Interno.
> Ricordiamoci, inoltre, che Alfano "sceglie di proteggersi facendo ammuina" e che "*fare ammuina*" significa anche agitarsi a vuoto e talora, agitarsi per attrarre la benevola attenzione dei superiori.
> Ora, è vero che se una cosa è inconsistente e inutile, senza alcun fondamento o significato, senza capo né coda, superflua e inefficace, uno può pensare che possa essere usata per nascondere un inganno o un imbroglio, ma torno a ripetere che non è questo il significato della parola "*fuffa*". "*Fuffa*" non è sinonimo di "*aria fritta*", "*inganno*" o "*imbroglio*".
> Questo è ciò che avevo da dire. Ora sta a voi, i madrilingua, scegliere i migliori termini inglesi in grado di tradurre questa "benedetta" parola denominata "*fuffa*".
> Grazie per la vostra attenzione e pazienza.
> 
> P.S. - ...se non avete ancora capito cosa sia la "fuffa" vi invito a leggere (se vi va) questo articolo: http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Fuffa


La tua spiegazione è soprendentemente analitica per uno che sta parlando di fuffa. Isn't it ironic? Oppure sei anche tu un fuffaro maledetto? 

Scherzi a parte, mi trovo in linea di massima d'accordo. Eccepisco solo sul fatto che _fuffa_ non sia un sinonimo di _aria fritta_. Ora, premesso che non esistono mai perfetti sinonimi, e che le due parole hanno ambiti di appicazione diversi, ritengo allo stesso tempo che, se le consideriamo come insiemi, esista un intersezione tra l'area semantica di _fuffa_ e quella di _area fritt_a. In altre parole, esistono dei casi in cui funzionano molto bene come sinonimi, nonostante, per esempio, uno dei tanti significati di _aria fritta_, ovvero _dichiarazioni o promesse non corrispondenti alla realtà_, non possa essere attribuito a _fuffa_.

Diciamo più semplicemente che non sarei così categorico.


----------



## alicip

Alessandrino said:


> La tua spiegazione è soprendentemente analitica per uno che sta parlando di fuffa. Isn't it ironic? Oppure sei anche tu un fuffaro maledetto?
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi trovo in linea di massima d'accordo. Eccepisco solo sul fatto che _fuffa_ non sia un sinonimo di _aria fritta_. Ora, premesso che non esistono mai perfetti sinonimi, e che le due parole hanno ambiti di app*l*icazione diversi, ritengo allo stesso tempo che, se le consideriamo come insiemi, esista un intersezione tra l'area semantica di _fuffa_ e quella di _area fritt_a. In altre parole, esistono dei casi in cui funzionano molto bene come sinonimi, nonostante, per esempio, uno dei tanti significati di _aria fritta_, ovvero _dichiarazioni o promesse non corrispondenti alla realtà_, non possa essere attribuito a _fuffa_.
> 
> Diciamo più semplicemente che non sarei così categorico.



Grazie della tua cortese e sensata contribuzione. 
Non direi che sono un fuffaro. 
Sono solo uno (chiamami Tizio, Caio o Sempronio se vuoi ) che la lingua la mangia, la beve, la dorme, la pensa, la vive, la sogna, e tutto ciò che uno possa immaginare quando parliamo di lingua. Per semplificare, diciamo che *la lingua è la mia ragione di vita.* Dagli antichi graffiti e pitture su rocce e pareti di caverne, passando per la scrittura cuneiforme e quella geroglifica e poi per l'alfabeto fenicio e per quello greco, per arrivare al nostro alfabeto latino - *tutto ciò è estremamanete prezioso per me*. 
Ma ora torniamo alla nostra "*fuffa*". 
Appunto!  Io avevo detto: "*Fuffa*" non è sinonimo di "*aria fritta*", "*inganno*" o "*imbroglio*". Intendevo dire che non esiste una *sinonimia totale* tra i due termini (nel senso che l'aria fritta include anche questo significato: *dichiarazioni o promesse illusorie*) come confermato anche dalla tua affermazione: *"...uno dei tanti significati di aria fritta, ovvero dichiarazioni o promesse non corrispondenti alla realtà, non può (qui ho cambiato io) essere attribuito a fuffa."*
Bisogna  infatti distinguere tra la sinonimia totale e la sinonimia parziale. La  prima, conosciuta anche con il nome di sinonimia perfetta, è un fenomeno molto  limitato, ristretto a particolari ambiti tecnici o specialistici,  all’interno dei quali, per diversi motivi, ad unico referente possono  rinviare diversi lessemi che si sono affermati parallelamente. La  seconda, chiamata anche quasi sinonimia, invece ha un concetto molto  più comune e diffuso e viene utilizzata soprattutto in ambito  giornalistico per evitare la ripetizione dello stesso termine  nell’ambito dello stesso discorso. La sinonimia parziale prevede di  poter sostituire due lessemi mantenendo *la stessa connotazione del  discorso.* Due parole diventano così interscambiabili.
Detto ciò, ti ringrazio ancora una volta per il tuo prezioso contributo e mi auguro che la gente che ama veramente e incondizionatamente la lingua esaminerà attentamente la seguente proposizione che io considero una massima:
 "*Anche voi non prendete fischi per fiaschi*, solo questo è un fischio maschio senza raschio!" (il "mitico" Gigi Proietti, Febbre da cavallo, ITA 1976)
Buona serata a tutti.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao  Alicip,
scrivo qui in riferimento al tuo post #39 di cui ti faccio i miei complimenti. Ricambio i ringraziamenti poiché è bello vedere un romano spiegare a un milanese cosa si intende per "*fuffa*".
Io uso questa parola da più di vent'anni e ti posso assicurare che è un termine di origine dialettale milanese, molto probabilmente derivante dalla parola di origine toscana "fuffigno", che altro non è, che un ingarbugliamento di fili. E' curiosa la tua contestazione riguardo al significato di questa parola nel dire "non significa" (sbagliare ci sta) ma sottolineato mi sembra esagerato...Quindi mi trovo a dover ripetere il significato di questo lemma accertato e messo sul _vocabolario della lingua italiana di Nicola Zingarelli_: 

*Fùffa* o *fòffa* s. f. _*1*_ (_milan_.) Merce scadente, ciarpame| (_fig_.) Discorso vuoto, inutile. _*2*_ (_sett_.) Inganno, imbroglio.

Inoltre sono d'accordo con Alessandrino (che saluto) per quanto scritto al post #40 su "hot air".

Salutando aggiungo inoltre un paio di link tratti da Wikipedia e da Wiktionary:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuffa
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/fuffa
e col tuo permesso vorrei approfittare per far mie alcune tue parole:


			
				alicip said:
			
		

> Questo è ciò che avevo da dire. Ora sta a voi, i madrilingua, scegliere i migliori termini inglesi in grado di tradurre questa "benedetta" parola denominata "*fuffa*".


----------

